# I have an offering abound with musical rhetoric



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Before I discuss the title in question:

Thank you all for your guidance on Music Theory. I am now compelled to reciprocate with analogous insight first: Do not discern yourself with my efforts for I am a novice circumventing my exorbitant deficit in musical theory. That being said, I hear a plethora of fertile Baroque pastiche imprisoned within my mind. It's musical nuances receptive to the smallest of allegorical stimuli. Should any key befit this Pedagogical lock then I trust it is to be found in the art of musical theory - as opposed to a schematic of many permutations.

That aside, I was advised by an anonymous countenance whose analogous insight would rival some of the conventional zeitgeist among us:

Vivaldi allow me to assist you; If you wish to become a French chef, would you come here asking for a treatise on fundamental chemistry? After all, it's just chemistry - at one level.
I'm suggesting you'd benefit more from a cookbook than a period table. Counterpoint is far too focused and mechanical a field to answer the need you are expressing here, although it is not unrelated to the question.. I hope that clarifies it.

With that in mind, I shall analyse chord progressions of Vivaldi concerti although I require a treatise on functional harmony - the mechanics of which lie beyond immediate knowledge. Do you know of a site where I can access (for free) some Vivaldi concerti for my analysis? I shall pay homage to the edifice of il Prete Rosso by leaving nothing but a vestige of extraneous design in my compositions.

I was also advised to 'discard' Vivaldi and opt for the Bach:

Before you buy Fix or anything Else, discard Vivaldi and listen tO Bach, his fugues especially - 2 hours or more a day för a Month or so

How dare this miscreant spout such vagaries. Discarding Vivaldi would be akin to meticulously placing cyanide particles inside my ear - the technicalities and ramifications of which I have no particular interest in - or any other malevolent vagary for that matter.

As for Bach, him and I do not share a musical relationship for reasons I shall not expound here. Although I admire his audacious productivity - rather like myself in that sense, no?

For now I have found a pedagogical relic for your eyes to discern:

http://anima-veneziana.narod.ru/Talb...ical_style.pdf

It is a ripe offering abound with musical rhetoric that will propel my understanding to no end. I will begin the ascent to wisdom by deciphering such rhetoric. Post haste.

I felt it my duty to discuss my findings, show my generosity and give my credence accordingly.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Could you repeat that? My Vivaldi was turned up too loud.


----------

